# Anyone have any idea?



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Last year there was a thread posted on here where someone had compiled all sorts of sounds, like a whole darn lot of them and had graciously offered the password to members. I had it saved on my playbook but after having it repaired, they wiped it clean and now I can't find it.

Anyone know who I'm talking about or can point me in the right direction?

TIA!


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

I would be interested in this too. Searching for some good coffin escape sounds.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Go to the HF main page. Do a search for 4shared as a single content type, and display via posts (not threads). There are 16 pages or so of references to files stored on the 4shared website, but be aware that many of them are no longer valid links. Still, you may find what you want.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

PMTT said:


> Last year there was a thread posted on here where someone had compiled all sorts of sounds, like a whole darn lot of them and had graciously offered the password to members. I had it saved on my playbook but after having it repaired, they wiped it clean and now I can't find it.
> 
> Anyone know who I'm talking about or can point me in the right direction?
> 
> TIA!


That is probably either me or my good buddy Meltdown. I never could find good SFX & started my own search to collect & started mixing audio for just about any haunt theme, I now have an elaborate collection....lol.
A few years ago I did share the password to my online audio but alas too many problems that I will not get into ( got hacked & trashed a few times....), so I closed that.

I now PM or email links with zip files of audio samples or mixes to requests of whatever your looking for. Happy to help members here as I know that the audio is just as important as the props / scene & ambiance is 

As for Melty, his password & site are still up & running as far as I know, he is seldom on here, but does seem to pop back in around Oct time 
( Hey Melty, how's them cheese wheels these days....LoL  -private joke )

-DL-


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

WickedWino said:


> I would be interested in this too. Searching for some good coffin escape sounds.


I would have a few that you might like, I'll zip them up & PM you Wed eve (PST) when I get home 

( Hey WickedWino, nice to have a Northern bay area local here, hope you didn't get thrashed too bad few weeks ago !?  Any audio you need or looking for I will help you with, just let me know & I'll take care of you ! Want to make sure Napa has a great Halloween this year  )

DL


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

I think it was you!! I'm so sorry that people were abusing your kindness 
I actually don't even know what I was looking for really, last year I used the one that kept saying, "Come with me..." in a whisper voice. Just something freaky to have playing in the bathroom cupboard while peoplle go pee! LOL!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Just PM me what sounds or sound track theme you need & I'll take care of you


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Dark lord said:


> I would have a few that you might like, I'll zip them up & PM you Wed eve (PST) when I get home
> 
> ( Hey WickedWino, nice to have a Northern bay area local here, hope you didn't get thrashed too bad few weeks ago !?  Any audio you need or looking for I will help you with, just let me know & I'll take care of you ! Want to make sure Napa has a great Halloween this year  )
> 
> DL


Thank you so much Dark Lord! I actually found your Sound Cloud files the other day through searching the forum. I was able to download the files from there. I LOVE the Whispers in the Cornstalks and Gathering of Witches. I think I will use one of those as the ambient sound. The Buried Alive track is close to what I'm looking for, and I love the scraping sound. Very creepy. So, I might go with that for the trigger sound. I only need about 30 seconds of trigger sound and wanted a good startle effect. I built a pallet coffin and will be installing a pneumatic cylinder to bang the lid controlled by the TStraub prop controller.

Thank you for asking about the earthquake. We are ok, but it completely freaked me out. It was very violent, unlike any other i've felt, and seemed to last forever. I was a mess for the first half hour until I located the cats. I saw our cat Batman run out of the bedroom during the shaking and then I saw the whole bookcase outside the bedroom door on the floor. I thought he was smashed. Finally located him under a bed. No structural damage to the house, but every room was trashed and our pool made a 3000 gallon tsunami down the street. We're still not totally cleaned up yet and have broken furniture and glassware to replace. On the bright side, I've had the "opportunity" to clean out all the closets (note to self - don't keep hand-crank radio in storage closet. everything falls on you when you open the door.) and we'll get a newer, bigger TV.

I promise to do my part to make sure Napa has a great Halloween this year! With many thanks to my Halloween Forum friends' inspiration and your awesome sound effects! Thank you!


----------

